# Bremer Mädelz OffRoad



## Twinkie (17. Februar 2009)

So, hier is nun der Fred für die Mädelz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tourenvorschläge, Treffen, Renntermine, Fotos, Tech- und Klamottentalk erwünscht. 

Auf dass wir nen Haufen zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Reiky (17. Februar 2009)

Hi, klar hörst du von mir... 
Habe im Moment ziemlich was in der Uni zu tun... könnte dir aber nächste Woche bei ner gemütlichen Bikerunde davon mehr erzählen hihi...
WE habe ich leider keine Zeit, denn da muss ich einen Erste Hilfe Kurs machen fürs Ref.

LG Mareike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (17. Februar 2009)

Heyhou, ich habe mich mal wegen des Harz Cups schlau gemacht. Willst Du da überall die Mitteldistanz fahren??? Also spätestens in Altenau würde ich auf halber Strecke die Kiste ins Gebüsch werfen...

Näxte Woche hört sich prima an!!!


----------



## Reiky (19. Februar 2009)

also eigentlich hatte ich vor das alles zu fahren, aber ich glaube mir war die Streckenlänge nicht ganz klar. Mal sehen, wir müssen einfach öfter trainieren, dann schaffen wir das schon  
Scherz bei Seite, in Anbetracht der neuen Infos werde ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen müssen....Aber ich denke ich werde es versuchen. Wenn ich irgendwann vom Rad falle (oder mein Rad ins Gebüch  ) dann ist das eben so.

LG


----------



## Twinkie (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte mich auch schon gefreut, als Du mir davon berichtet hast. Beim näheren hinsehen dann der Schock, nach Augen wischen für Unsinn erklärt aber nach lesen weiterer Quellen leider anerkennen müssen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17.05.2009 Clausthal-Zfd.,*68 Km->1560 Hm*

24.05.2009 Altenau, *70 Km->1960 Hm*

07.06.2009 Bad Harzburg, *51 Km->1350 Hm*

08.08.2009 Braunlage, *54 Km->1500 Hm*

29.08.2009 Schierke, *36 Km->900 Hm* oder *66 Km->2250 Hm*

Aber ich werde da mal anrufen. Kann ja nich angehen, dass man da NULL Punkte bekommt, wenn man nich wie die "Großen" fährt....

Edit: So, hab da angerufen. O-Ton Michael B.-Z.: "...Wer 50km schafft, schafft auch 70 und die ersten 25 Plätze bekommen Punkte....also auch die die eineinhalb Stunden später ins Ziel rollen. Meistens fahren eh nur 5 Mädelz mit. Also mitmachen!"   

Wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen ist, werd ich zum Weyerberg fahren!


----------



## ralfathome (24. Februar 2009)

moin,
ich wollte nur mal kurz gratulieren: Alles Gute zum Mädelz-Thread und viel Spaß und Erfolg bei den Unternehmungen!

Push

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Twinkie (25. Februar 2009)

Danke Ralfi! Pushing können wir gut gebrauchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reiky, wie schauts aus die näxten Tage? Hab meinen Seitenschneider aktiviert, für alles was mit Dornen zu tun hat. Der Weg zum Tierheim ist schon geebnet...


----------



## Reiky (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr gut *THUMBS UP*, das freut mich, dann ist das ja wieder fahrbar.... 
kannst du Freitag Vormittag? Nachmittags habe ich leider schon was vor. Oder Samstag im Laufe des Tages..

War heute, trotz Regen schon biken, hilft ja nichts, wenn "50 km sind wie 70"!  Mein Trainer meinte lockere 1,5 Stunden müsste ich heute fahren... sonst wird das nicht mit dem HarzCup...


LG

PS: Könnten auch ne längere Tour mit den Herren der Schöpfung machen


----------



## Twinkie (26. Februar 2009)

Hui...1,5 Stunden durch den Regen? Respekt 

Leider bin ich Freitag-Vormittag Schultechnisch ausgebucht und Nachmiddachs ist Indoorradeln angesacht. Aber wir können ja Samstag mal festhalten. 

Mit den Herren von mir aus. Können ja AB etwas erweitern und schauen, wie weit wir kommen. Je nach Wetter kanns ja auch ruhig ne längere lockere Tour werden.


----------



## Reiky (26. Februar 2009)

sehr gut, dann sage ich hier mal Bescheid...
freue mich schon

LG


----------



## Twinkie (26. Februar 2009)

Jou, ich mich auch.  Aber nur bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiky (26. Februar 2009)

Wie gutes Wetter, das ist doch immer so gut, wie die Klamotten


----------



## Twinkie (2. März 2009)

Hey...am Samstag habe ich mich dann doch nicht mehr auf den Drahtesel gehockt. Dafür waren wir am Sonntag aufm Weyerberg. War prima. Sind ganz locker hingeradelt, haben viele Auf- und Abtrails mitgenommen und als ich dann alle war, sind wir locker wieder nach Hause gefahren. Den Anstieg zum Findorffdenkmal hab ich aber nicht geschafft...für mich noch völlig utopisch. Dafür aber, mit Pause auf halber Strecke, den Anstieg zum Niedersachsenstein...hehe. Können wir ja auch mal machen. Waren insgesamt 3 Stunden unterwegs und von der Temperatur ging es auch. 

Hier mal ein Werbebild


----------



## Twinkie (30. März 2009)

Moin Moin!
Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Rennrad...mannomann, ganz schöne Umgewöhnung, aber klappte ganz gut. Bin auf jeden Fall in diesem Jahr besser drauf als im letzten um diese Zeit.
Ich wollte mich hier schon mal für die näxten Wochen abmelden, denn ich fahre für 15 Tage nach Malle. Wenn ich wieder da bin, hab ich noch 2 Wochen Ferien...vielleicht schauts dann hier wettertechnisch auch besser aus. 





Hier schon mal der erste Eindruck von meiner Aufgabe für diese Woche  (Formentor)​
Liebe Grüße auf die andere Flutgrabenseite


----------



## DAMDAM (13. April 2009)

Hey, was hälst du mal wieder von MTB? Das Wetter ist ja herrlich gerade, wir könnten das ja nutzen. Gerade jetzt nach Ostern . Meld dich doch mal, ich hätte wohl Lust mal wieder mit dir zu radlen, gerade wo das ABTrailstück super sauber ist. Hast nen tollen job gemacht *Thumbsup*

LG


----------



## Reiky (13. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Hey, was hälst du mal wieder von MTB? Das Wetter ist ja herrlich gerade, wir könnten das ja nutzen. Gerade jetzt nach Ostern . Meld dich doch mal, ich hätte wohl Lust mal wieder mit dir zu radlen, gerade wo das ABTrailstück super sauber ist. Hast nen tollen job gemacht *Thumbsup*
> 
> LG



Ich wars , leider was DAMDAM nur auf meinem Laptop eingeloggt und ich habe es nicht gemerkt...

LG


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2009)

Reiky schrieb:


> Ich wars , leider was DAMDAM nur auf meinem Laptop eingeloggt und ich habe es nicht gemerkt...
> 
> LG



Haste die Rosenschere rausgeholt?

Da war er noch ein wenig kahl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiky (13. April 2009)

ne, ich habe die Schere nicht rausgeholt... Twinky wars  daher mein Kommentar! Aber ich meinte auch das Stück hinter dem Tierheim, nicht das auf deinem Bild.
Da war aber heute auch relativ frei.
Hast du dich eigentlich verirrt? "Bremer Mädelz OffRoad". Aber wir freuen uns natürlich auch über männlichen Besuch


----------



## Twinkie (19. April 2009)

huhuuu...so, bin wieder da. dankeschööön 

ja, ich bin zu allen schandtaten bereit. mache näxt wiek praktikum und bin dann abends auf jeden fall startklar....am wochenende gehts natürlich auch schon früher. 

@jens: es war ein seitenschneider . den gesamten ab trail freischneiden...puh...da benötige ich wohl fachtechnisches gerät von stihl. vor allem jetzt im frühling.......


----------



## Twinkie (2. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal ein Wiederbelebungsversuch für unseren eingeschlafenen Trööt


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Wiederbelebungsversuch für unseren eingeschlafenen Trööt



Fahren, nicht surfen!


----------



## Twinkie (2. Mai 2010)

Hach...ich wohn im falschen Erdquadranten. Es muß doch hier irgendwo noch Mountiefahrerinnen geben. Nur wooooo??? Fahrend hab ich noch keine gesehen. Surfend schon..aber keine aus HB...


----------



## kiko (2. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Hach...ich wohn im falschen Erdquadranten. Es muß doch hier irgendwo noch Mountiefahrerinnen geben. Nur wooooo??? Fahrend hab ich noch keine gesehen. Surfend schon..aber keine aus HB...



gemeinschaftliches radfahren scheint in unserer gegend zur zeit nicht "in" zu sein.

keine ahnung, woran das liegt.

wenn du fahren willst?
fahr allein!
bis denne,
s


----------



## Twinkie (3. Mai 2010)

Ich will aber ne Frau.


----------



## kiko (3. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ich will aber ne Frau.



in hh solls welche geben.
is von euch ja nich mehr ganz so weit.


----------



## Twinkie (3. Mai 2010)

Ja, stümmt. Aber inner Nachbarschaft wäre besser!!! Theoretisch könnte ich ja auch mal Iris von den Radkurieren anhauen. Aber die hat bestimmt auch besseres zu tun...

Naja, ich werde abwarten...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ja, stümmt. Aber inner Nachbarschaft wäre besser!!! Theoretisch könnte ich ja auch mal Iris von den Radkurieren anhauen. Aber die hat bestimmt auch besseres zu tun...
> 
> Naja, ich werde abwarten...



Hast Du Christians "Bessere Hälfte" schon einmal gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. Mai 2010)

Jo. Sind auch mal gefahren und das war T O L L ! 
Aber berufliches erzwang die Scheidung bis auf weiteres. 

Sie hat hier ja auch schon ein paar Beiträge verfasst....


----------

